# Stevie wonder



## Paul (Jul 23, 2011)

Stevie Wonder is playing his first gig in China and the place is packed to the rafters; in a bid to break the ice he asks if anyone has a request. 
One guy in the front row jumps out of his seat and shouts at the top of his voice: "Play a jazz chord! Play a jazz chord!"   
Amazed that this guy knows about the jazz influences in Stevie's career, the blind Impresario starts to play an E minor scale and then goes into a difficult jazz melody for about 10 minutes. When he finishes the whole place goes wild. 
The guy jumps out of his seat again and shouts, "No, no, play a jazz chord, play a jazz chord".   
A bit cheesed off by this, Stevie, being the professional he is, dives straight in to a jazz improvisation with his band around the B flat minor scale and really tears the place apart. The crowd goes ballistic with this impromptu show of his musical expertise. 
But, still the little Chinese man jumps up again and shouts "No, no. Play a jazz chord, play a jazz chord". 

Stevie is really pissed off now that this guy doesn't seem to appreciate his playing ability and shouts to him from the stage "OK  ...OK, you get up here and do it".   
The little guy climbs onto the stage, takes hold of the microphone and starts to sing...... 
;
;
;
;
;
;
;


A jazz chord to say, I ruv you..."


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2011)

Very good !


----------

